#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Need help: I'm a physicist looking for jobs in an oil rig

## lsferreyra

Hi people. This is my first post and i'm not a native english speaker, so I apologize for any errors here.
Here is my situation: I've an Msc. in Physics, with some orientation to geophysics (specifically, magnetotellurics), and also a grade in Oil & Gas Production. I've done some research in oceanography in both the Arctiv and the Antarctic, and in vulcanology also in Antarctica. I'm now interested in working in an oil rig, but I find it rather difficult to find a job given my background, despite the fact that I find myself fully qualified for the task. If anyone could give me some advice, so as to where to find job offers or any kind of advice whatsoever, I will be very grateful.
Thanks in advance,


LucasSee More: Need help: I'm a physicist looking for jobs in an oil rig

----------

